# A little late but...



## LeighLovesLongears (Aug 25, 2012)

Well, obviously I'm later than a little late but guess who is now 1 month old going for 2 months now! Stormy has gotten so big in just a one month. He's already taller than Apache and Peanut (both mini donks in the 34"-35" height range). He has filled out and for the most part has lost the 'baby' look. Less talking, more pics!


----------



## paintthesky (Apr 13, 2013)

Aww! Stormy is one handsome donkey! Good luck with the little guy.


----------

